# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑΣ JURO PRO Πλακέτα

## SIRAP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Πρόβλημα σε Ανεμιστήρα JURO PRO ANEMOS FS-40 S33Y 
Πατώντας το ΟΝ/SPEED για να ξεκινήσει πέρνει καποιες στροφες ενώ ειναι πατημένο,
άν το αφήσεις το μπουτόν σταματάει.Το μπουτόν αυτό ειναι ανοιογμα και ταχύτητες. καθε φορά που πατάς ανεβάινει ταχύτητα.
Λοιπόν εχει ενα ολοκληρωμένο (μάλλον προγραμματισμένο) και δεν γραφει ..τίποτα..
Αν γνωρίζει κανεις ...!

----------

